# Scissor trusses, Foam and FG



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Two inches is about R12, max. Is that code for your area? I doubt it. I'd go thicker, or look at a different insulation scheme that gives the proper R. I have heard that some sprayers say 2" is enough because the appropriate thickness is so expensive it scares people away. Cobbing in batts would be a PITA. Why not air seal and then just blow in cellulose and be done w/ it? For the cathedral part, see greenbuildingadvisor.com and search for "how to insulate a cathedral ceiling". They and/or buildingscience.com have maps of recommended R value, geographically.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

You have to have some insulation beyond just the 2" of CC SPF up there. At 2", you have somewhat supplied the vapor and air barrier but you gotta get more R-Value in that assembly as well.

Roxul or HD FG batts will work as well. You could also net and blow insulation too.

Post up some pictures.


----------

